# Price for Bianchi Eros



## gumbymac (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello,
I am interested in purchasing a used 2002 Bianchi Eros; appears in very good shape. Is $500 a reasonable price, with upgraded Mavic rear wheel?

Thanks very much.

Mike


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Reasonable... If the previous owner rode it once and then locked it in a temperature controlled room for the past decade. 

Reasonable, if you can't find anything better + no dings/dents/rust + tires&tubes/brake-shoes/cables/cassette/chain/bar-tape are all brand new or damn near close to it...


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Just saw a 2002 eros (Celeste) for sale. Looked pretty good. Don't know much about that model either. Was wandering what a fair price might be.
I would like to get another steel bike for training.


----------

